# maximize my distance???



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i recently bought a squidder and a 10 ocean master rated 4-8 for the surf 
i havnt had the chance to fish with my setup yet but i did have a chance to take it to the local football field
i averaged around 70 yards with a 6oz weight with only one major blow up which is good for me seeing that i mostly fish off piers with 7 and 8 ft rods and dont need to cast too far:redface:, but i know i can cast further with that setup

so to reach my goal of at least 100 yards i need some help?


1. i wanted to tackle my squidder without mags but im losing yards like this, how much yardage will i gain by magging it???

2. the way i cast is to swing the weight really far back and when it reaches the furthest point i swing it foward in a half circle motion. what are the better techniques to improve my distance??

3. im used to casting with my finger on the line with my pier rods, but with this setup i realized (after burning the fingerprint off my thumb) that i have to put my finger on the flange of the reel. i tried both flanges and am not to sure which one to use??

im no beginner with conventional reels but i am a beginer with casting one on a surf rod really far.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dani D


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Your distance will be a direct reflection of your form. Distance will come when your form gets better. Use the search button and you will find many threads on this and some very very good vids, also click on the banner at the top and look at Tommy's site.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*dd*

We have spoken via pm a couple of times. Let me say that there are far more qualified folks on here to comment, but I'll give it a whack. First, was the blow up one you could get out or did you have to cut it out? If you could get it out it wasn't much of a blow. 

There are a number of ways to tame a reel. The first is the "educated thumb". That takes time to learn and frankly I think it limits distance. The next simplest is tighten the spool's end play with the knob on the clicker side. This too limits distance since the resistance is constant and you really need something that comes into play only when needed and not all the time. Third way and one that works pretty well is to use a lube that starts out thick and thinns out as the cast progresses. This is called shear. One such lube is Super Lube in the aerosol can. You can spray it into the bearings and it goes in like WD40, but when the carrier solvent evaps it will leave behind a light grease that will shear into a thinner lube when the bearing gets going good. Of corse you can always do a static mag job, but that won't do you much good unless you have an aluminum spool. You know I was telling you that a variable mag was not necessary to get some really good blow proof cast. I'll bet that more than 50% of the folks with adjustable mags do not mess with them. I know of some folks with 525 Mags that have glued the slider into place!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i was able to pick out the birdsnest so i guess it wast that bad of a blowout
the spool on my reel is aluminum so magging it is definitely an option
i saw some of tommys videos on youtube and what i dont get is that does it matter that the but of his rod is like 10 inches but the butt of my ocean master is 24?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*dd*

Tommy's stuff is field equipment not normally used for fishing on this side of the pond. What you have is quite capable of tossing well over 300 feet. Once you get a reel under control the next thing is to get your technique down. The cast you are describing sounds something like a Hatty cast. The Hatty is normally done with the lead going off behind and to the far side rather than straight back. Once you have the lead in that position you need to come around with your body and after the rod has loaded from the body turn you will hit it with the arms. The trick is go into the cast slowly and progressively apply power in the turn and knock hell out of it with a push pull of the arms after the rod is loaded.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

good advice bill
i see how my position was off and how i can fix it
i think ill try this new technique and if i still dont get past 100 yrds ill mag the reel and see if it works out
a couple of casts my finger would slip off the flange of the reel and mess up my cast, is there any way to prevent that?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

ddratler, if your thumb slips because it's slippery or your hands sweat, you might need to tape it with something. I use Flexx-Rap myself; it's a rubbery tape that only sticks to itself and it's grippy. 

Also, the squidder might do in a pinch, but if you want more distance _consistently_, I'd suggest something built for distance like a 525 Mag. It makes life so much simpler


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i can cast squidders and newells and get a good constant numbers.

but of course it wont be as user friendly as mags or braked reels.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Learn the off the ground cast.
Tommy Farmer has youtube videos on this cast.
Also, it takes a while to get the feel of this reel.
Its one of my favorite reels.
I average 135 yards with a Squidder and a 11 and 1/2 foot surf rod. I throw 5 ounces.
I use 25 pound mono.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot to add, I use a 50lb shock leader, Albright knot.
These cast are made in field conditions with a sinker only.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Burnt thumb....really ?

Distance casting is about techinque. Everyone told me to start with the OTG cast- because it is simple to execute. I found loads of information regarding this cast, and got started. Once I got my casts going better, the reel started fouling the line. So, I had to start learning how to tame that. I found loads of information regarding that as well.

Takes a little effort to reach a hundred yards, but once you are there you will be very satisfied. Unless you change your goal to two hundred yards.

While it is true that most fish are not all that far off the beach- there are times when they are that far away. Like during migration periods or when you can see them hitting baits, way out there. Being able to reach them is worth the effort.

I suggest that you work with what you have already, and tune your technique. Should be smooth and appear to others as if it is easy to do. It helps if you learn to cast with about 80% of your full power. If you try to kill it- you will. Once you have a decent cast- that you can repeat at will, then ratchet up just a little. 

There is a balance that you can find, that will allow both the rod and the reel to work in conjunction with your ability. Changing around your reel's particulars is done best if one thing is changed/tested prior to trying something else.

You should be able to reach a hundred yards on your own. But... if you need/desire more distance, then the best investment will be in getting lessons. A quality instructor can remedy those things, that you do, that keep you casting short. They can also recommend equipment that will fit you well. Alot cheaper than having a garage that looks like a used tackle shop. Contact Tommy and ask when you are ready.

Also, learn how to tie aerodynamic rigs. The easier your rig flies through the air, the further it will fly.

You can spend your time looking for magic fixes, as in "how much distance will I get if I....",

but patience and practice is what is needed. Good luck, you will be hitting a hundred yards soon enough, and.... watch that thumb.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

id just recommend getting lessons if time allots it.

theres no better way then to learn with a instructor teaching you.
nor faster way.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

lessons will save you many hours trying to figure it out yourself.
I only have this site to teach me, but if I could take lessons I would.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i dont think i need lessons just some good practice sessions and most important of all some good fishing sessions


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fish sessions wont help on distance. imo
cause i worry more just fishing a monster.

you gotta head to a pier or beach without gear and only a sinker to practice.

only 2 sinkers.

cause if you break one. one left.
you worry alot about not snapping that last one. or your gonna go home after it. lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree! Lessons are cool but it's also cool to get distance on your own.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ddratler said:


> 1. i wanted to tackle my squidder without mags but im losing yards like this, how much yardage will i gain by magging it???
> 
> 2. the way i cast is to swing the weight really far back and when it reaches the furthest point i swing it foward in a half circle motion. what are the better techniques to improve my distance??
> 
> ...


First, you mentioned that you recently bought this setup. Give yourself time to get adjusted to what you have before you try to change it. I know exactly what cast you are talking about. I use it on the pier all the time. It is about the safest cast that a fisherman can use on the pier. 

I have casted a squidder with 6-8oz before 100yds using exactly what you are talking about. Not sure about the rod, but the reel and the technique. Throw that reel, throw that reel, then throw that reel. Then, when you think you have thrown enough, throw it some more. 

For what your goal is, and mostly for where you fish primarily so far, you will get better then you thought you could. It is not unheard of to take that rig and throw off the end of the pier 100yds. Now when you add bait, then your results will vary. 

As far as the side of the spool to "feather" with your thumb....that is entirely up to your comfort. No one but you can tell you what is right. I usually use the right side with my right thumb or the left side with my left thumb. I will only use the side of my thumb to slow it down. I do not use the pad of my thumb. It creates less drag that way, I feel I can regulate the pressure better that way. Do not let your thumb ride that spool. That would kill your distance. If you are having to do that, tighen you the bearing cap slightly. You want to use your thumb only if you are getting a little more fluff then the line will pull out on its own. Once again, this goes back to throwing, throwing, and throwing. When you cast, you should have the thing set up just on this side of blowing up. 

If you do have it set up on just this side of blowing up, Always adjust for the conditions...if you are throwing into the wind, you will need to tighten it up a little. If you are throwing with the wind, you may be able to get away with loosening it up a little. All this comes with experience throwing that reel. That goes right back to throwing, throwing, throwing. I usually have mine set up so that I can watch for it to start to fluff up. If it is just a fluff, I let it go...if it starts to get worse, I will feather the spool with my thumb slightly. Just enough to pull the fluff almost out. There will be a small delay when you do this....it is easy to feather too much and slow the cast down too much. Pull your thumb back up right before the fluff is gone and you will see it disappear. That goes back to knowing the reel. 

I am all for someone taking lessons on how to cast, as a matter of fact I would suggest it normally. But first you will need to know the limitations of your reel. Although you can pay someone to teach you how to set up your reel, that you can pretty much get roughed in on your own, leaving more time for fine tuning the reel and working on your casting form. 

Make sure the reel is clean, and the bearing are good, as well as properly oiled to create a good baseline to work from. Then, as you get to know that reel, everything will be consistant except what you change. Put as much time in as you can throwing the reel. I have seen many people out cast others with magged reels just because they didn't know how to cast what they had. Later, once you have a firm grasp on what the squidder will and won't do, then think about mags. I am sure you will be surprised to find out you won't need them. I sold a squidder to a boy on the pier. He was outcasting another boy who was throwing a knobby magged Abu garcia. This happened because the fella with the squidder knew how to use it. The other fella thought he could cast further because he had a "nicer" reel. The guy with the squidder spent hours on the end of the pier doing nothing but casting....over and over and over. The fella with the magged abu thought the mag would automatically get him distance without practicing.

Of course you can look at all this as rubbish...Following this advice has worked for me many times in the past. Good luck with what ever you choose to do. One way or another in time you will find that 100yd mark and be extremely proud of your accomplishment.

Robert


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

wow!
thanks for the great post

over the past few days ive been practicing in my front yard and down my street with a 7 ft pier rod just to get the feel of the reel
after around 2 weeks of casting it i just couldnt get the nack for the reel. so i glued some washers into the reel and placed on some small magnets and wow! what a difference that made

im sure now that if i cast with my surf rod i would definitally hit 100 yrds

i dont plan on always using the magnets in the reel, once i get used to casting the setup i have now ill take one magnet out and then another and another until im back to the plain reel and casting 100 yrds

ive fished conventional reels for a while now and i dont what to rely on magnets for my casting ability, im only gonna use them kind of as a learning aid


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ddratler said:


> wow!
> thanks for the great post
> 
> over the past few days ive been practicing in my front yard and down my street with a 7 ft pier rod just to get the feel of the reel
> ...


That's a pretty good plan. Actually, tossing an un-magged squidder 70 yards with a 7 ft. rod with no blow-ups ain't bad. I'm not sure where the trade-off is on the mags, though. By that, I mean when you toss it, you have to use your thumb a lot if you don't have mags. Unless someone has a VERY educated thumb, it's pretty hard to be consistant. Mags, however, allow consistancy. If it's static magged, it will always be consistant, and the thumb pressure will be less of a factor, coming in to play at the end of the cast only. You are either slowing the spool down with your thumb (no mags) or slowing the spool down with the mags. Regardless...you are slowing the spool. I guess the best way to explain it is to compare it to the space program. A lot of the stuff is done with computers, auto-guidance, etc, but there have been times when the pilot/astronaut just had to take over and do everything manually and fly by the seat of the pants. One good thing is that the Squidder is a quick take-apart, and like you mentioned, you can remove the magnets when needed. Now for the question...how many and what size mags did you add? I've magged several reels, but I have a squidder sitting here ready to mag and wondered how many you used and the sizes, assuming you have an alluminum spool as opposed to a heavier chrome and brass spool.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

well for the magnets i wasnt really sure which size to use so i bought from lee valley a couple of the 1/4" x 1/10" and 3/8" x 1/10" size magnets with washers and cups for each size.
first i glued on the 2 smaller washers into the reel i stuck on the smaller magnets. felt a difference but it didnt slow down the reel to much
then i took the larger ones and placed them both in the reel, this slowed down the reel but i wanted to see how slow will it go

then i put the smaller ones in first and put the larger ones on top of them at oposite polarity this reeeeeaaaally slowed down the reel now if i spin the spool in freespool it only has around 4-5 secs of spin time

you could do what i did or you could follow what this guy did http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/pennmag.html
just know that hes using the 1/4" x 1/4" magnets in the cups.
i would have done it this way but i bought the shorter magnets instead.
either way youll probably get the same results

Dani D


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ddratler,

You have received some great advise here. If you really want to maximize your distance then the best bang for the buck is improving your technique. A caster that has a sound technique and low end gear will outcast a guy with high end gear and a poorly executed cast every time.


Magnets, bearing oil, line level, end tension and an educated thumb are all methods of controlling spool speed. Will magging that squidder give you more distance?? It will if you are having to thumb the spool so much now that you are killing the cast. Static magnets are great for controlling fluff and birdnests but you've got that braking going on _all the time_. From start of cast to finish that mags are working to slow the spool. Same in a headwind as a tailwind unless you change them out. That is one reason for the popularity of reels like the 525 and mag elite. You can adjust the magnetic field.

Tommy


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i found plenty of threads on making a knobby mag for a squidder, i just dont realy need it since there arnt any crazy winds down here in miami
if i see that im gonna be fishing in some headwind it takes less then a minute to open my squidder and take out or add a magnet


----------

